# DCC and turnouts



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, I know this has been discussed before, but help a guy again. 

I am in planning mode still. I will have 12 - 18 turnouts eventually. I would like them all:

1. Operable by DCC command station/throttle (Digitrax Zephyr system plus DT602 throttle) via stationary decoders and 
2. Operable via one or two physical switches. I will probably have one master control panel (one physical switch) as well as either an aux op station or fascia mounted switches near the actual TOs. 
3. TOs will be a mix of Micro-Engineering and others (Atals, Walthers, etc). 
4.  Blue points are an option, but prob looking more toward slow-motion machines. 


Please point me to good videos/websites/publications which explain clearly how to do this and make good recommendations. 

Thanks, gents! 

Steve


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use a couple of Walther turnout machines via my Powercab.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Steve

To be operated by a DCC controller, each turnout would have an address.
Have you considered the amount of controller fingering it's gonna take to run your
locos AND throw turnout points. It is 'today' to control your turnouts with
your DCC system, but much can be said for using one or more 'old fashion'
fascia panels with track diagrams and buttons or toggles to do the throws. LED panel
and track side signals would help you see a clear track.

For single or twin coil turnout motors the easiest panel
toggle is the Stapleton 751 D. It throws points and controls
the signals...it also has built in Capacitor Discharge Unit.



751 SERIES ELECTRONIC TURNOUT SWITCHES



If you go with Tortoise type motors a simple DPDT toggle
will do the job.

Don


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks Don, I do take your point. That is why I was hoping to a point towards a setup by which the TO can be thrown Either throught the DCC decoder OR by means of a stand alone switch. I'll take a look at the 751 to see if that will suit my need. 

My *hope* is this: 

While my normal operating place will be at the control panel where I can throw switches, I would also like that a friend could also run trains and as needed throw TOs via the throttle. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could look at a Digitrax DS64 quad stationary decoder. It can be programmed to operate either solenoid or stall motors (Switch Master or Curcuitron). its set up to be run manually via a push button and via a DCC command (JMRI sees the DS64). It uses a capacitive discharge system when in solenoid mode. They can also be set up to do routes! I use these to control my turnouts, with one set up to do routes into a switchyard. Like a lot of Digitrax products this this is very programmable and flexible device so it takes a lot of reading of the manual to understand all the ways the DS64 can be set up and used. One of main assets is that it can be power via a 12 volt power supply, so it does not rob power from the DCC controller. Like others have said, controlling the switches via your throttle is -- well annoying. I found that even though I have only 7 turnouts, I needed a big flag at each to tell me what address I needed to use to control them. Much better to use a control panel with a track diagram and LED's indicating the turnout position, something easy to do with the DS64.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're certainly free to set up your turnouts to operate with the DCC system if you want to. I don't, because I don't want "engineers" distracted from driving trains by trying to throw a turnout with their handhelds. On my layout they "do" what a real train crew would have done by stopping the train, putting someone on the ground to throw the points, and proceeding, after restoring the points if necessary as required by timetable (last summer, I put a hi-rail vehicle on the ground because some one mistakenly left a switch lined against me).

I find that a pushbutton on the fascia accomplishes this best. A control panel works, but only if you intend to have one operator stand there and throw turnouts all day. I don't. We all want to drive trains. Locating the switches on the fascia simulates that -- the control for the turnout is right next to the turnout's location on the layout. One press of a button, and the turnouts are aligned, and you always know which button is the right one -- more than one turnout in the same place and you put a small track diagram there. Beats the heck out of finding/ remembering an address and keying it in, or finding the address in the recall stack.

You'll probably remember that I am a user and huge fan of servo motors and accessories from Tam Valley Depot (www.tamvalleydepot.com). They have a product called the QuadLN_S which functions very similarly to the DS64 referred to by Lemonhawk in his post, or you can just add the "Octoclder" to the Octo III servo controller card, or even individual decoders to individual servos.

And the brand of turnout makes no difference at all. As long as there is a hole in the throwbar, or you can drill one, you can use TVD products (that's true for all slow motion machines, including Walthers and Circuitron)


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I did the panel thing on my last layout and decided to go with momentary push buttons right next to the points of each turnout. I ran them like that for the past 9 years and now I'm swapping the buttons out for the Barrette Hill momentary touch pads. Those can be covered with scenery material so only the tiny point of light is visible that you put you finger over. You can see it blink through your finger nail and the turnout moves. Quick and easy and you can still use your throttle to throw the turnout as well if ya want.


----------

